# MY Nissan Pulsar N14



## CHARMD (Nov 17, 2003)

this is my nissan pulsar. it has a GA16DE engine. it isnt as showy as some of your rides here .. after all it is my first car and i have only started driving recently .. this is my link to the Pulsar Group Of Australia .. im a member there .. hope all you guys like it .. ohh i should also add that im a new member to the group


----------



## CHARMD (Nov 17, 2003)

the link would be smart to add ay ..

http://members.pulsar.org.au/profiledisplay.php?ID=2324


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

*Tight!!!!!*

car us lookin tight man, 

keep me posted dawg 

lllllaaaaatttteeeee


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

gets my approval :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Very nice and clean red pulsar, Charmed!










I like this one too


----------



## CHARMD (Nov 17, 2003)

yeh thanks haha .. the skyline is my brothers ... some plans are ahead for that thing .. i cant wait hahaha


----------

